# Mitutoyo Dial Snap Gage 201-151



## LJP (Jun 22, 2014)

Today I bought some CL tooling. Inside a cabinet was this Mitutoyo Dial Snap Gage #201-151 with an indicator, in it's original box and packaging, in almost unused condition. I do not know the intended use of this measuring device. 
I looked it up on the Mitutoyo web site and read that it was "designed for quick GO/NG judgement of diameters of cylinders and shafts in machining processes". 
My limited experience interpretation of that explanation, is that it is for quick measuring to see if a part is within tolerance, perhaps in a production setting. 
Can someone tell me if this is something that I would realistically use in my home shop?
MSC is showing this snap gage with the indicator for $615. 
If anyone can give me more information on the use of the snap gage it would be greatly appreciated!
Thanks, Larry





	

		
			
		

		
	
Designed for quick GO/NG judgment of diameters of cylinders and shafts in machining processes.  - See more at: http://ecatalog.mitutoyo.com/Dial-Snap-Gages-Series-201-C1256.aspx#sthash.lBAMJMkK.dpuf


----------



## Tony Wells (Jun 23, 2014)

Larry,
 I'd have to say that you would find it of limited value for the home shop. You have to set it with a standard reference, like a Jo block, and the idea is to take all operator feel out of the measurement operation. This type of gage finds most of its use in production where time is of the essence and mass volumes of inspection is done. The amount of travel it gives is less than a standard micrometer usually, and the wider anvils would present problems with narrow features.

In short, it's a specialized measuring instrument designed for a pass/fail in a line. Due the grads being 0.0001, probably intended for a grinding shop.


----------



## chips&more (Jun 23, 2014)

Shown as pictured, it’s not really a great metrology addition to the Hobby Machinist Garage. But, if you intend on keeping it. I suspect the dial indicator being used is a typical off the shelf model. Simply remove it from the frame and then you would have a great 0.0001” resolution dial indicator for lots of uses. You would probably need to add a stylus/pointer to it…Good Luck.


----------

